# NETWORK PROBLEM



## Akshay (Sep 19, 2005)

I have 3 computers... A, B and C having LAN connection

A can access C but not B
B can access A and C
C cannot access B
C can access A

That means both A and C cannot access B whereas B can access any of the system. When A tries to access B, error msg appears saying that
"\\B is not accessible. You might not have permission to you this network resource. Contact the network administrator..... The network path was not found."

When C tries to access B, it asks for a password:- RESOURCE: "\\B\IPC$". But I never set any password and full sharing is given on each comp.

A and B use Windows XP and C uses Win 98. I have tried reinstalling network and LAN drivers. Earlier there was no such problem. 

Please help


----------



## nitesh (Sep 19, 2005)

*same problem*

Oh.. i am just looking for the solution of this problem. I have same situation....

I have named three computer as,

Old (Windows 98 )
New (Windows Xp) (B in your case)
Latest (Windows Xp)

* when I try to connect New from latest, windows ask me for username and password, after giving username and password of user which is exist in New computer, I can view the contents of New computer.

* when I try to connect New from Old, windows ask me only for password.... i.e.

\\New\IPC$

I got confused which password it require? no password works.... 

Then I have tried myself, and go to Administrative Tools, and then Local Security Settings.... but as I don't have knowledge, I couldn't do anything...


----------



## alanpaladka (Sep 20, 2005)

Do both of you have firewalls or Antivirus(especially pc-cillin) installed on your Pc's?  . there may be a issue with your firewall settings.


----------



## theraven (Sep 20, 2005)

dun think firewall is the problem
this problem does arise sometimes

goto folder otpions and then advanced. . try disabling simple file sharing
then try sharing again

IPC$ is the default administrative share btw ..

also check if B is on the same workgroup .. which shouldnt be the case since it can access A and C

anyways u can still access shares on B if u know the share name
for eg if u have a folder named "DUMP"
just type in \\b's ip\DUMP
and the contents will be shown to u

as for the password ..
since its default admin share .. u need the admin password of B if u've set one .. if pwd is blank press enter ..
should work ..
try them out n lemme know


@nitesh .. see if above helps .. else i need more details from u


----------



## nitesh (Sep 20, 2005)

alanpaladka said:
			
		

> Do both of you have firewalls or Antivirus(especially pc-cillin) installed on your Pc's?  . there may be a issue with your firewall settings.



I have installed ZoneAlarm Firewall and set all 3 ip addresses as trusted, after setting ip address as trusted, ZoneAlarm not creating any problem.


----------



## nitesh (Sep 20, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> dun think firewall is the problem
> this problem does arise sometimes
> 
> goto folder otpions and then advanced. . try disabling simple file sharing
> ...



@theraven - thanks for suggestions


----------



## Akshay (Sep 20, 2005)

*No firewall s/w used*

No i dont use any firewall software. infact when i tried checking the firewall option of the XP, nothing appears on the general tab.


----------



## nitesh (Sep 20, 2005)

More details are:

* Old *
Os: Win98 Se, Ip: 192.168.0.2/255.255.255.0
No Firewall
No Internet connection
Single OS

* New *
Os: WinXp with SP2, Ip: 192.168.0.1/255.255.255.0
Total 2 users (1) KM (Administrator - with password) (2) General2 (Limited access - with password)
ZoneAlarm Install (and ip are entered for trusting)
Connected with Internet (Dialup)
No Internet connection sharing
Remote Assistance and Remote Desktop are off/disabled
Dual OS

* Latest
Os: WinXp with SP2, Ip: 192.168.0.3/255.255.255.0
Total 2 users (1) KM (Administrator - with password) (2) General
(Limited access - with password)
No Firewall
No Internet connection
Single OS

******
This problems is not occurs when I start New computer with Windows 98Se, It's only occurs when I am using WindowsXp in New.

****


----------



## theraven (Sep 20, 2005)

akshay those steps were essentially for u
did u try them ?

@nitesh .. which admin pwd ?
the user and pwd must exist on the pc ur tryin to access. .. not the one ur accessin from


----------



## nitesh (Sep 21, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> akshay those steps were essentially for u
> did u try them ?
> 
> @nitesh .. which admin pwd ?
> the user and pwd must exist on the pc ur tryin to access. .. not the one ur accessin from



*** Case 1 - Accessing 'New' from 'Latest' ***

when I try to access 'New' from 'Latest' computer (which have WindowsXp) it ask me for Username and password.

After entering either of username and password of 'New' I can access 'New'

i.e. User 'General2' and its password or 
User 'KM' and its password.

When I access via General2, I have limited access to 'New' and When I access via KM, it has full access.

*** Case 2 - Accessing 'New' from 'Old'  ***
when I try to access 'New' from 'Old' computer (which has Win98Se) it ask me only for passsword.

i.e. Resources: \\New\IPC$
here I cannot understand which password to enter? after entering password of 'General2' or 'KM' (KM is Administrator), I still cannot connect.

Blank password also not work....

*** Case 3 - Accessing 'Latest' from 'New' ***
General accessing, after clicking on 'Latest' computer all the shared drives or folders I can access easily...

*** Case 4 - Accessing 'Latest' from 'Old'  ***
General accessing, after clicking on 'Latest' computer all the shared drives or folders I can access easily...

******
Both the 'Latest' and 'New' has WindowsXp... 

So I think there is some setting which is enabled in 'New' computer... 

*There is some security policy is enabled in 'New' that's why other computer ask for password...
* It is possible that 'New' is acting as SERVER... or something like that???

****
What I want is,
to make 'New' computer like 'Latest' 

so other computer connects to 'New' easly without username/password....


----------



## theraven (Sep 21, 2005)

case1 maybe cuz its a normal user and the other is an admin user

case2 hmm
thats kinda weird
blank pwd doesnt work ?
are both on the same workgroup ?

case3  and case4 seem to be working
as for "new" ull have to disable simple file sharing like u have done
then in permissions give permissions to everyone and see ..
also to admin and particular user
create an admin user with a blank password and see if that works ..

afaik its just a problem accessing winxp from 98 ..

also what are the file systemd on new and lates ?


----------



## Akshay (Sep 22, 2005)

*tried the steps...*

i have tried all the steps but nothing seems to work... but everything works fine if i boot sys B in win98...


----------



## Akshay (Sep 22, 2005)

I have checked all the errors, etc. When I try checking the firewall tab under advanced, it says something about corrupt WMI files. How do i repair WMI files? Also in services, WMI is running. But in few services, it says "WIN32 files or dependencies failed to start...." I guess a solution to this prb will be solution to my prb


----------



## theraven (Sep 22, 2005)

in which os is that error ?
win 98 ?
then probably the services arent workin fine ...


----------



## Akshay (Sep 22, 2005)

no those prb arise in win xp. in case services r not working fine, how do i make them work properly...? I use avast antivirus and no firewall s/w is installed


----------



## theraven (Sep 22, 2005)

god now im confused
so the winxp system throws that win32 error
but only c which uses win98 has a problem connectin to it ?

what are the file systems on ur win98 and xp systems ?

i got confused with all the complaints
ok so basically B cannot be accessed by either comp.

dude soo many complainti say just reinstall xp on B lol
that should end all problems
specially sice its giving an error starting some dependency files. .
or try and repair the xp installation

cuz if uve followed what ive said earlier .. for eg same workgroups etc. then theres no reason why it shouldnt access B


----------



## Akshay (Sep 23, 2005)

let me clear the confusion... B can access any comp but none can access B. A and B use WinXP fat system whereas C uses Win98. Earlier there was no such prb. Even new s/w is not installed. XP on sys B throws services error. If B is booted in 98, everything works fine


----------



## Akshay (Oct 1, 2005)

oh.. finally solved the prb... i overwrote xp system files. To avoid this prb in future i have been advised to burn system and system32 folder on cd and whenever the network stops working just replace it with the files on the cd. I guess this is a better method than the sys restore and is easier and above all its working!!! Only drawback of this method is my upgrades/new installations will face prb


----------



## theraven (Oct 2, 2005)

dun need to backup
u can just run sfc /scannow from start run
u'll be asked for windows xp cd tho


----------

